# Essential Tools



## sfprankster (Jul 24, 2015)

My list includes:

*WSM and kettle*(w/ automotive drip pans underneath)













IMG_8304.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*charcoal chimney*













IMG_8302.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*locking tongs*













IMG_8240.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015





   













IMG_8239.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*remote thermometer*













IMG_8250.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*silicone hi-temp gloves*













IMG_8237.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*stainless steel grill pan*













IMG_8208.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*cutting/whacking device*













IMG_8309.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*sauce brush*













IMG_8248.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*skewers*













IMG_8245.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*rechargeable**  LED lights and clamps*(for the occasional overnight brisket and pork butt smokes)













IMG_8301.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*10 x 10 canopy*(with a view 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  )













IMG_8307.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*favorite beverage*













IMG_8159.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






...last, but not least...

*a zero gravity chair*













IMG_8212.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 24, 2015)

oooooops... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Couple of forgotten items...

*x-long, flat spatula*













IMG_8311.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015






*grill cleaning brushes*













IMG_8312.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jul 24, 2015


----------



## aggie94 (Jul 25, 2015)

Recently I was getting ready to smoke a brisket and opened up the cabinet and found a set of these sitting there.  Apparently they were given to me some time ago by my Father in law.  They are called Pigtails and they are great!  They are very sharp and are wonderful for grabbing a big piece of meat and flipping it over.  As handy as they are they don't  compare to that zero gravity chair!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 25, 2015)

SFP pretty much has it all covered.

A second refrigerator is rising rapidly to the top of my Essential Tools list.  We have plenty of freezer space with our regular freezer and a chest freezer in the garage, but one shelf in the home refrigerator is just not enough space for me to keep smoked meat, meat to smoke, meat to cure, and bread dough, another cooking habit I've developed as a result of SMF!.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 25, 2015)

image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jul 25, 2015





Anything else I can improvise. But a good thermometer is essential to getting perfect, repeatable results.


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 25, 2015)

Aggie94 said:


> Recently I was getting ready to smoke a brisket and opened up the cabinet and found a set of these sitting there.  Apparently they were given to me some time ago by my Father in law.  They are called Pigtails and they are great!  They are very sharp and are wonderful for grabbing a big piece of meat and flipping it over.  As handy as they are they don't  compare to that zero gravity chair!


Oooooooo, I want some of the hooks. Tongs can grab items only so large... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My gf bought the zero gravity chair for me...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I need a mosquito net for the overnight smokes. Lounging in it after dark, you quickly become prime mosquito bait... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Truthfully, I think she intends me to be outside more, to smoke/grill more meals or for some space... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  


Noboundaries said:


> SFP pretty much has it all covered.
> 
> A second refrigerator is rising rapidly to the top of my Essential Tools list.  We have plenty of freezer space with our regular freezer and a chest freezer in the garage, but one shelf in the home refrigerator is just not enough space for me to keep smoked meat, meat to smoke, meat to cure, and bread dough, another cooking habit I've developed as a result of SMF!.


I have a commercial kitchen for my business that has a pair of walk-in refrigerators. This gives adequate space for experiments and storage. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Speaking of experiments, my ham is almost finished brining and ready for the smoker... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My gf does all the baking in our household. Her latest creation is a brioche bun for char siu bao's(chinese bbq pork buns)... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Mdboatbum said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Maverick does the work for me in that department... 

Smoker temps and food temps all in one, with the added bonus of the remote module...


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 25, 2015)

DOH!  A BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2.  Not essential at all for the WSM by any means, but wow, truly an essential for me now.  Turned my bullet into a truly set and forget smoker for as long as I want to smoke.  I've got 16.5 lbs of boneless shoulder in the WSM right now and I won't even look at it for about 6 hours, except to take this picture.  It has just about turned my Maverick into food temp monitor only. 

BTW SFP, I have two more boneless shoulders in the refrigerator right now.  One will become Buckboard Bacon.  The other will become your Char Siu. 













004.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jul 25, 2015


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 26, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 28, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 28, 2015)

HF propane torch and HF warming (weed burner torch)


----------



## tropics (Jul 28, 2015)

Benadryl Gel for when the skeeters get done with ya. 






Richie


----------



## joe black (Jul 28, 2015)

A good pair of welding gloves for handling wood.


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 28, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 31, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 31, 2015)

Half bakers sheets from Amazon for meat prep and carrying meat to the smoker.

15" Paella pans to use as drips or for an all in one, drip and smoke.  They fit great in a 22.5" WSM with a 13.25" round cooling rack.  Make carrying the meat back and fork a breeze!













Chicken Quarters (1).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ May 19, 2014


















Beef Ribs and Asparagus (2).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 27, 2014


















Chuck Cross Rib Roast (1).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 20, 2014


















Smoked Pork Loin (4).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 16, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 23, 2019)

Smoker is essential. Everything else is useful or nice to have.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 23, 2019)

Aluminum foil.....I use it more as a tool than a grocery item.  Covers water pan.


----------

